# NREMT Confussion



## MexicanEMT (Dec 23, 2010)

I am a California resident, completed the EMT-1/B class a year ago.  I understand that we have two years after completion of the class to take the NREMT exam, I will take it in a month.   One friend just told me that skills expire after 1 year and that you have to get checked again after the year lapses, is this true?

Thanks


----------



## reaper (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, if it has been over a year, you will have to retake the skills.


----------



## MexicanEMT (Dec 23, 2010)

How would one do that though?  Retake the whole class?  Or how can this be set up?  And also, what would the price be?


----------



## reaper (Dec 23, 2010)

Normally you need to find a testing site or school offering it. Costs vary by school


----------



## medicb (Dec 23, 2010)

It depends. You would have to take the Practical Exam again. I know in Connecticut and I would assume the same for Cali, there is a list of practical exam and you would sign up to take the exam. 

Price is up to who is giving the test. Could be anywhere from 70+ for all the stations.


----------



## Sandog (Dec 24, 2010)

On my Ca, EMT course completion certificate it is written and I quote;



> This course completion record is valid to apply for certification for a maximum of two years from the course completion date and shall be recognized statewide.



From the above quote I would infer that you have two years to take the NREMT exam, no skills retest is required.

Go to the NREMT.org website and submit your application, if it goes through, then take the test.


----------



## MexicanEMT (Dec 24, 2010)

It does let me sign up to take the exam..  So how will this work in terms of the practical?  lets say I take the exam and pass it?


----------



## reaper (Dec 24, 2010)

They will tell you if you need to retake them. Go take written. Then check on website. It will tell you if you still need to take practicle exam or it will tell you congrats!


----------



## phideux (Dec 24, 2010)

Have you taken the NREMT practicals yet, or do you still need too take the practicals and the CBT? I think if you take and pass the NREMT practicals, those results are good for a year. I think for NREMT-B, you have to take and pass the practicals first, then you can take the CBT. Once you finish school, you have 2 years to take the NREMT tests.
Your school skills practicals and the NREMT skills practicals are 2 separate things.


----------



## Sandog (Dec 24, 2010)

A few things have to be completed in order to sit for the NREMT exam.

You have submitted your application
Your instructor has submitted your course completion
You passed the practicals, and results are submitted

 NREMT QC:Application Accepted​ Course Completion: Course Completion Verified​ Practical Skills Verification: Practical Skills Verified​ 
If the above items are completed and verified by NREMT.org then you have two years to sit for the exam. Of course you also have to pay the testing fee. Bada Bing your done.


----------



## reaper (Dec 24, 2010)

Most schools practicals are what is used for NREMT.

They are only valid for a year. Yes, you have two years to gain registry, but any test is only good for a year. If you do practicals at school, but wait for over a year to do CBT, then you must redo your practicals.

Wait till after the holidays and call the NREMT office. They will answer all your questions and can tell you were to test practicles at!


----------



## Sandog (Dec 25, 2010)

reaper said:


> Most schools practicals are what is used for NREMT.
> 
> They are only valid for a year. Yes, you have two years to gain registry, but any test is only good for a year. If you do practicals at school, but wait for over a year to do CBT, then you must redo your practicals.
> 
> Wait till after the holidays and call the NREMT office. They will answer all your questions and can tell you were to test practicles at!



I do not mean to be disagreeable but I do think your mistaken. I know you are more seasoned in this field than I so no disrespect intended. Below is from the Ca EMSA website FAQ.

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/EMT_FAQ.asp



> #* How long is my course completion record valid to apply for initial EMT certification or recertification?*
> Course completion records are good for a period of two years.  For an initial certification, you have two years time in which to take your certification exam and obtain an EMT certificate.  For recertification, your approved course completion refresher course or continuing education certifications are also good for a period of two years.



Personally I really don't care, I just think accurate information should be given out. If I am wrong I will gladly capitulate. I do agree with your last comment however, the OP should make a few calls. 
Have a Merry X-mas ^_^


----------



## reaper (Dec 25, 2010)

It is ok.

What that is saying, is that you course completion cert is good for two years. If you do not test within two years, then you have to retake the course over again.

Now for NREMT, we are talking about a different thing. Once you test a part out, whether it is the CBT or  the practicles, they are only good for one year from that test date. Once you do the practicle exam, you have one year to complete the CBT and pass or you have to do practicles over again.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 25, 2010)

First, NREMT does NOT have practical testing for Basic candidates.

Therefore, if you completed your state's psychomotor evaluation AND it states it is good for two years...then guess what...you are good for two years practical wise and can sit for the NREMT written exam anytime during that period.

Should you NOT pass the written portion within that 2 year period, then you must resit for an entire EMT course again.



nremt.org

Entry Requirements

Individuals applying for EMT-Basic certification must meet the following requirements:

    *

      18 years of age or older.
    *

      Successful completion of a state-approved EMT-Basic course that meets or exceeds the U.S. Department of Transportation EMT-Basic National Standard Curriculum. You must have completed the course within the past two years. Your Program Director must verify your successful completion of the course on the NREMT web site.

      If your initial EMT-Basic educational program was completed more than two years ago and you have maintained state licensure at the EMT level, you must submit documentation verifying completion of an EMT-Basic refresher training program within the past two years. 


If your initial EMT-Basic education program was completed more than two years ago and you never gained state licensure at the EMT-Basic level, you must complete an entire state-approved EMT-Basic course prior to applying for certification.
    *

      Verification from the Program Director that you hold a current CPR credential for health care providers and have demonstrated competence in EMT-Basic skills.
    *

      Successful completion of a state-approved EMT-Basic psychomotor exam.


----------



## reaper (Dec 25, 2010)

No, NREMT does not have a Basic Psychomotor exam, but it does require one. 

This is directly from NREMT.org:

Certification Process 

National EMT-Basic certification requires successful completion of both a cognitive and psychomotor exam. *Passed portions of the exam (both cognitive and psychomotor) remain valid for a twelve (12) month period. *


Cognitive Examination 

The NREMT EMT-Basic cognitive exam is a computer adaptive test (CAT). The number of items a candidate can expect on the EMT-Basic exam will range from 70 to 120. The maximum amount of time given to complete the exam is 2 hours. 

The exam will cover the entire spectrum of EMS care including: Airway, Ventilation, Oxygenation; Trauma; Cardiology; Medical; and EMS Operations. Items related to patient care are focused on adult patients (85%) and pediatric patients (15%). In order to pass the exam, you must meet a standard level of competency. The passing standard is defined by the ability to provide safe and effective entry level emergency medical care. 



Cognitive Exam Retest Information 

In the event you are unsuccessful passing the cognitive exam, the NREMT will provide feedback on your performance. You may apply to retest 15 days after your last examination. 

Candidates are given six opportunities to pass the cognitive examination provided all other requirements for National EMS Certification are met. After three attempts, candidates must submit official documentation verifying completion of 24 hours of remedial training. The candidate is given three additional attempts to pass, provided all other requirements for National Certification are met. Candidates who fail to pass after a total of six attempts are required to repeat the entire EMT-Basic course. 



Psychomotor Examination 

Throughout your EMT-Basic educational program you must demonstrate competence in a wide range of emergency care skills. Your instructor must attest that you have demonstrated competence in the following skills during your course: patient assessment/management of a trauma patient, patient assessment/management of a medical patient, cardiac arrest management/AED, bag-valve-mask ventilation of an apneic patient, spinal immobilization (both seated and supine patient), long bone fracture immobilization, joint dislocation immobilization, traction splinting, bleeding control/shock management, upper airway adjuncts and suction, mouth-to-mouth ventilation with supplemental oxygen, and supplemental oxygen administration to a breathing patient. 

*You must also successfully complete a state-approved EMT-Basic psychomotor examination. Speak with your instructor or State EMS Office about the format and logistics of completing a state-approved EMT-Basic psychomotor exam. *

If you read the bolded parts. You must have a state approved psychomotor exam. It is only good for a 12 month period! If you do not pass your written in that 12 month period, then you have to redo your psychomotor exam. It does not matter if the state says its good for two years or not.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello All,

Good information, I have taken an EMT-B course here in Afghanistan and will be testing for NREMT on my next home leave in California.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## MexicanEMT (Dec 27, 2010)

Sandog said:


> A few things have to be completed in order to sit for the NREMT exam.
> 
> You have submitted your application
> Your instructor has submitted your course completion
> ...



I have the above, it has been verified the course completing and also that I passed the skills test.

So much info, not sure which option fits me now.


----------

